# Profitability with raising, breeding, and milking Nigerian Dwarf goats?



## Finge (Dec 12, 2016)

So, after talking about land with the owner, I got the permission to build and such, but now I need to get the money i'm planning on using towards the goats, and my parents and grandparents told me to find out how much profit can be earned since i'm going to take out a loan from an AG department.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 12, 2016)

It's hard to make much money without having a fair amount of well bred registered goats...  Which are expensive to obtain. 

@OneFineAcre and Goat Whisperer would be the first people I would want to hear from!


----------



## TAH (Dec 12, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 12, 2016)

I didn't tag her because I know what she's doing  and I didn't want  to feel like I was bugging her.  But it's not like the alerts track her down, lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 12, 2016)

Have you checked the regulations for selling milk in your state?


----------



## Finge (Dec 12, 2016)

Yep, can't understand anything from the articles...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 12, 2016)

You might want to consider researching the regulations and the breed before jumping in with both feet!  Nigerian's are great little goats and some of them are awesome little milkers.  You could think about talking to some breeders in your area and getting an idea of what's involved in raising goats in general.  There are a lot of things you should learn before expecting to make a profit raising/milking goats.  Not trying to discourage you in anyway - just throwing some thing out there that you might want to think about.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 12, 2016)

OK I'm very tired but...  From what I just read quickly,  in MO you can sell raw milk direct from your farm to an individual for their consumption.  You cannot sell raw milk from elsewhere.  Not sure where farmers  markets fall.


----------



## Finge (Dec 12, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother I am looking for goat breeders and such on facebook in my area so I can go and see how everything works, haven't really got anything yet.

@NH homesteader oh, ok, thanks!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 12, 2016)

That's a great first step!   Good luck in your venture!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 12, 2016)

Make sure you check the regs yourself, even if that means contacting the state to make sure. You can also get some help from your county extension agent(s) and the nearest state agriculture college. Your FFA group and 4H folks may be able to help as well. Don't be afraid to ask for help everywhere that you can!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 13, 2016)

I think it's safe to say that no one is getting rich with dairy goats. My preliminary findings seem to say that we (4-H kids and hobby farm, selling milk for pet consumption and showing) started breaking even with the goats around 3-4 years in. That means the profits are pretty much used up doing regular farm maintenance and caring for the animals. If we make a profit it's under $1000 a year. Nice for a hobby that doesn't drain the account, but not enough to support anyone. One big vet bill or a year of all bucks (selling does is a big part of our income) and it's easy to be in the red. I'm sure after the initial set ups and suck it can be done with some profit depending on the time invested. If you sit at markets and sell soap and other milk products on weekends that would increase your profits for sure. I'd love to be able to do field trips and such, but insurance is prohibitive.

I would suggest that if you start getting into goats you do it because you have a passion for it- not to make money. It's a good goal to be able to break even or have a small mount of profit, IMO.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 13, 2016)

Fullhousefarm said:


> I think it's safe to say that no one is getting rich with dairy goats. My preliminary findings seem to say that we (4-H kids and hobby farm, selling milk for pet consumption and showing) started breaking even with the goats around 3-4 years in. That means the profits are pretty much used up doing regular farm maintenance and caring for the animals. If we make a profit it's under $1000 a year. Nice for a hobby that doesn't drain the account, but not enough to support anyone. One big vet bill or a year of all bucks (selling does is a big part of our income) and it's easy to be in the red. I'm sure after the initial set ups and suck it can be done with some profit depending on the time invested. If you sit at markets and sell soap and other milk products on weekends that would increase your profits for sure. I'd love to be able to do field trips and such, but insurance is prohibitive.
> 
> I would suggest that if you start getting into goats you do it because you have a passion for it- not to make money. It's a good goal to be able to break even or have a small mount of profit, IMO.




X2


----------



## Finge (Dec 13, 2016)

It's more of a getting a loan to get the goats, I'm not real concerned on making money off the goats at the start, since I have a dog I breed that can help me out plenty.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2016)

Do you have to write a business proposal for the loan?  Just curious...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2016)

How much land will you have and how many goats are you looking to get?


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 13, 2016)

I contacted the county ag office to get a hold of the dairy inspector to figure out the laws and regulations in black and white in my state to figure out making cheese and selling it. It would be virtually impossible. But nothing I read anywhere online told me otherwise.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah I've looked into it out of curiosity here also...  Very difficult.  I plan to  stick to selling soaps and lotions...  Once I can figure out how to consistently make them well anyway! But I have no plans to get rich doing that. It'll be a little help with hay at most.


----------



## Finge (Dec 13, 2016)

@Southern by choice Ill have 2160 square feet to work with, and I was planning on just getting two at first, but Im most likely going to get four now.

@frustratedearthmother I'm not sure, my AG teacher still hasn't given me any paper work on it yet, i'll have to find him in the morning before school and ask.

And for human consumption, it'd be difficult, but I'm not sure on animal Consumption, because I live next to a dog kennel that has over 100 dogs, and i'm trying to figure out of they need milk, which could be a business opportunity, i'm not sure, i'll have to get with my AG teacher and talk to him about it, though, after some talking with my dad, we might also be getting chickens for eggs and getting a small garden going as well to produce more money so I can provide for my goats a lot more than just having goats alone.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well, all my 'Folks were involved with farming cotton, corn, and beans (soy) and animals....mainly cattle and mules....in the mid 60's a man good make a profit with 200 acres tilled...and between 50-100 cows.....some hogs for meat...growing all the veggies in the garden.....everyone of them lost All they had.....and they all said to don't start....that is when the 'Mega Farmers' started up controlling hundreds of thousands of Acres.....so, unless ya 'Mass Produce' with a 'Ready Made Market'....you'll never be able to Hope for anymore than 'Breaking Even'....but, to me it is much Better to buy some Feed than a whole lot of 'Stuff' that others 'Blow' their $$$ on.....it is the Highlight of my day to interact with them All....even when I'm feeling 'Bad'....they make me 'Feel' better than if I didn't have them.....the Tabacco people went thru the same thing....even now there are 'Family Farms' that are in the thousands of acres being 'Auctioned' off....lock, stock, and barrel....equipment too $$$....Regulations, .....and no 'Markets'.....it is cows and pigs around here....several have brought goats in....but, no meat markets to sell thru...local...and as others have stated those 'Laws' can be 'Handcuffs' that are much Heavier than one ever Imagine....that's my honest 'Opinion' and assessment in my advice to you.....even breeding dogs there are 'Laws' so many dovs and ya have to have a Breeders Liscense....it is better to 'Walk Into' something with your 'Eyes Open' so ya don't have to feel along the wall for the 'Switch'.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree with @Fullhousefarm ! Great post. 

Look up insurance for selling soaps/lotion. It's a product that is put on the skin and you can get sued… 
We looked at the cost of insurance and it wasn't a financially smart move.


----------



## Finge (Dec 13, 2016)

Where im at there's no breeding license needed to breed dogs if we have a small number of dogs, which is 3, we have 3 breeding females, and don't plan on getting anymore, or at least im content with my one loyal dog. and in the town we live in, we don't have grocery stores, we have a general store and that's it for getting food, or they have to drive 30 miles to the 'city' which is my old town to go to a Walmart that basically no one likes to go to. So, if I do start up a small market just on selling veggies, I could easily get away with it and make some good money.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 13, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Look up insurance for selling soaps/lotion. It's a product that is put on the skin and you can get sued…
> We looked at the cost of insurance and it wasn't a financially smart move.



https://www.soapguild.org

$520.00 a year. I don't have insurance for soap and lotion but you can bet that I will have it for the dairy and it will be a lot more than that. 

Even with a licensed Grade A dairy I wouldn't want to have to try and live off of the income. If I can get my goats to pay for themselves that will be good enough for me.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 14, 2016)

Glad you posted @babsbag,  I was going to tag you!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 14, 2016)

Definitely look at your market.

I was getting 2 gallons of milk a day (after feeding 3 bottle babies from another farm) and sold out almost constantly from January-April this year. We sell for pet consumption and it was actually mostly for pets.  All it takes is a few customers that end up with orphan/bottle lambs or goats and that's 8-12 weeks of steady business. I love the boer goat customers because they eat a LOT, and sheep seem to not be great moms because I always have a few sheep customers too. I have some dog breeders who buy off and on for big litters.

One thing you have to remember is that you need to have milk when the customers need it. So- if you're selling for animals find out when people in your area have newborns. For humans, you need a supply year around or you will lose your customers to someone else when you don't have milk for 2-5 months. I milk at least one Lamancha- and sometimes a Nigerian- through the late summer/fall/winter to have milk year around. It's a PITB as far as going on vacation and milking in September in Florida (yuck!) but I have happy customers and milk in the fall when it seems to be in the most demand since everyone else is drying off their does to kid in January/Feb. I usually pick up some "early" pet customers at this time of year too.

There is also a great market here for ADGA registered dairy does, and the Nigerian boys always sell well too since they are cute pets as wethers.

All this has been done with pretty much zero advertising. Good customers refer others. Fellow breeders will refer people to you when they don't have milk/animals or they are too far and you have a good reputation. I'll put something up on a state wide homesteading page on FB sometimes, but that's it. If I have more milk this year I'm going to put up a flyer for milk/colostrum at the auction 1 mile away since that can probably get me some more pet customers.

We also show and will make a few hundred dollars that way. With three kids showing we can show in the youth shows and pay less entry fees and get more premiums- so even if we don't have all first place for grand champion animals we do well at pay shows.


----------



## Finge (Dec 14, 2016)

After some talking to my dad, again, we could also sell at a city near us, as he thinks they'd buy a lot more veggies and is usually full of dog breeders.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2016)

Finge said:


> @Southern by choice Ill have 2160 square feet to work with, and I was planning on just getting two at first, but Im most likely going to get four now.



If you have 2160 sq ft that is roughly a 46.5 x 46.5 lot.
The maximum ND you could have in such a small space is about 4.

You will need to think where you will put a buck to breed the does.

Not trying to be a downer here but Keeping does in milk cost $.
On a small lot as you have mentioned they will not have enough forage so you are looking at alfalfa hay and dairy goat feed to keep your does in good health and to be able to produce milk.

The amount of milk a Nigerian milks will vary. A higher end quality doe will milk when averaged out over 10 months approx. 2 lbs- 3lbs
The amount of milk will also be determined by how many times she has given birth and how dedicated and skilled you are at milking. 
The goats will need to be milked 2x a day. 
This is a LONG term commitment.

You will have vaccinations to give, kids will need to be disbudded and vaccinated as well as fed and cared for.

Taking a class on parasites would be highly beneficial.
One vet trip for a sick goat is costly.
Understanding coccidia is important as well.

I would be looking at the cost of maintaining goat health and keep. That is where your expense is.
Many states that do allow sales of raw milk still may have state requirements for health testing of the does.

At this point if you need a loan to purchase the goats than more than likely you will not be able to financially care for them.

I encourage you to find a mentor /farm that will allow you to help out and you can learn. There is a steep learning curve with goats.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> There is a steep learning curve with goats.





Finding a local goat far would be a win/win. You can learn more about goats, connect with others in the industry, and decide if it's really something you want to do- all while making someone very happy to have some help and maybe even *ghasp* be able to go on vacation if they have someone they trust trained to care for their animals.


----------



## Finge (Dec 24, 2016)

so, after reviewing it, and speaking to my AG advisor on this, and the fact my parents got me 2 bucklings for Christmas, im going to probably show my two boys instead and see if goats are my thing that way, they will both be wethers, so that'll also be a bit easier to handle, or at least I think so.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 24, 2016)

Sounds like a really good choice. Best of luck with your goats and showing!


----------

